# how to transfer a profile from one surface (scribing)



## joetab24

*Disclaimer: Everthing I know I learned from this site. I like to write, and I figured if someone as green as me arrives on this site they may benefit from seeing a few pics. Ask the pros though! If someone writes more, I will defer to them and delete my post. 
*
scribing is when you transfer a profile from one surface to another.

before I learned how to scribe, i would find that i would have large gaps in the corners.










i am sure others can do it better, but after i learned how to scribe, I could reduce the gap and use a bit of caulk to clean things up.










if you encounter a scenario like this, where you need to move a piece of molding close to siding, scribing will make it possible to get a good fit.


----------



## joetab24

first, i cut a piece of cardboard. usually i just pull some from a cereal box.









i then willl put the cardboard up against the surface that i will eventually put the wood on. 









i've used a tool called the accuscribe. it looks like this. 










compasses for scribing range is quality and, accordingly, price. the accuscribe cost me about $15.00.










Once your cardboard is in position, with a steady hand, you need to transfer a pencil line onto the cardboard. Be sure to keep you hand steady and the compass level as you move across the surface you are trying to transfer.










You need a pencil mark on 100% of the cardboard, so you may need to adjust the compass so that it touches the cardboard for the whole area you are trying to copy.

Once you get a line on the cardboard, cut it and see how it fits. Has the gap closed considerably? Do you think you can do better? If so, adjust the compass and draw another line.


When you are satisfied with your template, trace the template onto the surface you are going to use.


















your piece should now fit into the space, as intended.


----------



## joetab24

is this ok?


----------



## kwikfishron

joetab24 said:


> is this ok?


A little more practice may be needed before you publish the book.


----------



## kwikfishron

Actually what you have pictured is close enough to make your final scribe. If you just hold a pencil 90 deg off the trim and against the column and draw your line again you’ll be much closer.


----------



## joetab24

I added a disclaimer in bold, red text. I guess since there is nothing on this topic in the how to section, I will leave it, unless told by a mod to do otherwise Hopefully, others will add their tips/techniques.


----------



## kwikfishron

This profile gauge would work nicely for what doing there in the pic.


----------



## joetab24

source: woodweb.com


----------



## oh'mike

A deck of cards (or two) with a rubber band makes a nice profile gauge.


----------



## joetab24

WOW!!:thumbup:


----------

